# Another Tire ?



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Im putting some new tires on my 2005 f150 supercrew. Im wanting to go larger for better clearance but I cant find how large I can go without any rub. Anyone know any websites where I can find out. I am putting a leveling kit on, but not planning on any lift at all.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

What website are you getting the kit from? Usually most websites will post what tire size is suggested to go with the kit.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*This site/thread might help*

answering your question.

http://www.f150online.com/forums/2004-2008-f-150/347509-maximum-tire-size-stock-truck.html


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help, settled on some finally


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

If you're looking for ground clearence.....Only sidewall height will gain clearence:fishing:

><))))*>


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Big EL said:


> If you're looking for ground clearence.....Only sidewall height will gain clearence:fishing:
> 
> ><))))*>


went from a 265 70 17 to a 285 70 18, got some clearance, and the leveling kit helps. I really only needed clearance on my front reciever, when I hit deep ruts at fort fisher it would bottom out some, but that problem should be fixed now...


----------

